# Medical Requirement and Weight



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

This BBC article on New Zealand rejecting someone just because of their weight scares me to death. I know NZ is different from AU, but (as far as I know) their immigration health requirements are similar.

BBC News - South African chef 'too fat' to live in New Zealand

I'm sure there have been people before and will be people in the future worried about immigrating to Australia if they are obese - so I'm interested in hearing other people's experiences surrounding this.

Though I feel better about our chances than I did when we first started (thanks to enlisting a migration agent who has expertise in fighting cases with medical issues), I still worry, and this article isn't helping any.

When I went to my panel doctor exam, I provided statements from three specialists: one from my endocrinologist saying my thyroid condition is well-controlled with inexpensive medication, my blood pressure and blood sugar are consistently within normal ranges, and my cholesterol is excellent. She said a few other positive things as well, but the gist is that I should not be a drain on the health system in the foreseeable future. The other two were from specialists for other conditions.

If this isn't enough for them, I will be gutted. I seriously don't want my fiance to have to decide between the country he loves and the woman he loves. It's not fair to ask him to decide that.

Anyone have any experience or knowledge in this area or have comments on the BBC article?


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just remember that the media love to sensationalise things like this and never give you the full story. There maybe other factors at play such as his size had started to cause health problems which was costing the government too much. As you have outlined on posts here and on your blog,you have provided them more than sufficient evidence that the main concerns are not an issue for you and any health conditions you do have are able to be managed inexpensively. Given the stress of the visa process in itself and also having to be away from your beloved,the last thing you need to do is work yourself up about the what ifs...you have done everything you possible can to show your CO that you will not be a drain on the system. Cross the bridge if it happens. I know it's easier said than done but torturing yourself about the unknown will in the long term probably bring on it's own health issues. Hope you get some good news soon


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Wel no where does it say that people applying for visas to australia have to be a certain 'weight'...just healthy really.
I read that article yesterday too but it says he is skinnier now than what he was when he moved there 6 yrs ago so how can they deport him now? Isnt really fair


----------



## rayromano (Jul 17, 2013)

CollegeGirl, You have reports from your doctors which show that you will not be a burden to the Australian Health system. And when there are lawyers to help with refusals with regards to health, i dont think theres anything to worry.
The media definitely does sensationalize things. Its all lies and ratings for them in the news.!
You keep being cheerful and take care College Girl.


----------



## bokie (Jul 11, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> This BBC article on New Zealand rejecting someone just because of their weight scares me to death. I know NZ is different from AU, but (as far as I know) their immigration health requirements are similar.
> 
> BBC News - South African chef 'too fat' to live in New Zealand
> 
> ...


hi collegegirl,
OMG collegegirl i suddenly became nervous about your post, I also have a little confusion regarding my medicals because my Blood Pressure went up during the examination, so i was referred to a Cardiologist but the cardiologist said that nothing is really wrong with me, it is only due to tension that is why my pressure went up and so the Doctor gave me clearance, I hope this will not affect my application. I hope blood pressure is not really a problem..................pls anybody who have SIMILAR SITUATION, sharing your experience can give clarification and peace of mind to those who are confused and weary. Thanks...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

First, Bokie, I think one-time "white coat" syndrome is probably not going to be a big deal. It might be an issue if you had a history of high blood pressure, but it doesn't seem you do. And even if you did, if it could be controlled by inexpensive medication it still probably wouldn't keep you from getting a visa.

Thanks, everyone else, for trying to calm me down, haha. My fiance actually told me last night that NZ's health requirements are actually MORE strict than Australia's (wonder if that's true?). Regardless, it made me feel better. Haha. I really hope you're all right and I don't need to worry. 

(And thanks, Valentine, for reading my blog! Really sweet of you! Wish I had something to update it with, but right now it would just be "Another week of waiting!" every week. Haha.)


----------



## eraldo (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi collegegirl the best thing to do is to download the panel doctor istruction from the immi web sites,is a lots of page to read but will clear your worrys.
I did medical check in milan the other day and i discover the new zealand goverment is more restrict on healt condition or just ask more things.
I applied form permanent visa (wife and kids are australian) i got diabetes tipe 1 and hepatite c ,but under control ,no one of this situation is a reason for not pass the healt check.about over weight depends if you can work ,be indipendent etc....good luck .have a look at the panel,doctor


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All -

Overall NZ is considerably more restrictive than Australia in regards to some aspects of health - and NZ has a BMI (Body Mass Index) related set of rules that is far more formalised than DIAC's for Australia. That being said, you have to wonder how that Internet millionaire guy whose house was raided a while back ever got a PR visa for NZ, as it would seem clear from the photos that he would not meet the BMI requirement (!). Health situations are tricky - College Girl's strategy definitely is the best - have your own Dr prepare letters that are objective (but beneficial to your case) about any chronic or ongoing conditions you have - while the Panel Doctor does not have to accept your Doctor's findings/recommendations, they often do, which can result in less chance of a Health-related refusal, need to get a health waiver (if available for the visa you are applying for), etc.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

I really worry about the health check.

Ive never had any major health problems but at 96kg am obese - and i have really good blood pressure and exercise regularly. The only time i had a significant weight loss since 20 was when i dropped to 80kg when I got glandular fever (not a diet i want to go on again!!)

Im making a bit of effort to cut my weight - but am training for the Shine marathon on Sept 28 so there is not much i can do really without massively over stretching myself. 

Once the medical is done do they give you your results or is it all confidential and goes to your CO and you just find out later that you passed or failed?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Carol -

The process generally is that the medical checkup is done by a Panel Doctor designated by DIAC in your country, then the results are sent to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for review and a decision as to whether you pass or do not pass the health criteria - this is largely based on the projected (by the MOC) cost of your healthcare for the first 5 years in Australia. If the projected cost is considered "significant" ($35k or over currently) and the MOC is considering a finding that you do not meet the health criteria, then you must be given an opportunity to respond to the MOC's proposed conclusions and findings. After that the MOC makes a final decision and informs the case officer. A major part of the process is whether the visa you are applying for has a "health waiver" provision, which allows you to make a submission that even though the MOC's costings are over the significant threshold, your presence in Australia if granted the visa would not represent an "undue cost" to Australia - it's basically an opportunity to argue how all the social, personal, economic, employment, etc benefits to Australia and Australians would outweigh the MOC's costings.

Hope this helps - it's a very simplified version of the health criteria regulations which are complex and, in some cases, quite unforgiving. Please advise if I can assist further -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I find this a bit like racism not every person can help being overweight many things are a factor in overweight people, i have gained 20 kilos in the last year due to stress ( and my CO in Berlin is responsible the worry has taken its toll on my once size 10 figure ) does this make me not eligible to enter Australia. To be honest i wouldnt worry unless they start asking our personal details in the forms like the form 80. Once they starting asking our height and weight then i will worry.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Problem is, health exams (including a Panel Doctor running tests and taking height/weight measurements, etc) is a requirement for all permanent visas and for temporary visas of over 12 months intended stay (such as student visas). The medical question forms (forms 26, 160) have more than a few very personal questions about an applicant's medical history.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Mark,

Despite my weight i've only been in hospital twice in the last decade - once for glandular fever and once to have my daughter - my only GP appointments were for the contraceptive pill (which i no longer take... TMI???)

Im the perfect picture of someone who just never needs to go to the doctor. 

That being said i feel like i have been reading lots of posts/stories - both on this forum and others about peoples weight being a reason they were deferred or rejected. its very worrying - im well enough to do a marathon - but the little voices in the back of my head tell me im going to fail.. Its incredibly stressful.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Jesus heaven above if this is the case that overweight people cannot or have a stronger chance of being refused a visa then the government need to look at most people here in Australia its a joke. Why should a person be exempt from entering this country just because you think there overweight, some of these people are are fit as hell.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Carol -

Overall that's good news (re: few hospital visits) and the fact that you do not have any chronic conditions is also promising  Here's a link to the instructions DIAC gives to doctors:

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

And this is the primary reference to obesity:

_B-graded applicants with known or suspected complications of obesity should be referred to a specialist physician for further assessment. Complications may include hypertension, joint disease, cardiac disease and diabetes. The specialist's assessment should address physical examination findings, the nature and severity of complications, general mobility, need for surgery, level of independence and expected prognosis._

Hope this helps reduce your worry a bit.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks mark - haven't had any of those issues - nor has anyone in my family (and my mum is of Dawn French proportions) we're a sturdy lot really. Shall keep my fingers crossed (but not my legs because sitting like that apparently increases blood pressure and we DONT want that!!!)


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That actually makes me feel a little better, Mark, thanks -- both the quoted text about what panel docs are supposed to be looking for and the fact that NZ's requirements are stricter. Great, helpful posts from you in this thread (as always!)

My "complications" are pretty minimal (I have a couple of health issues that can be tangentially related, but treatment is relatively inexpensive and easy to come by). I'm an employed, salaried professional with an upwardly mobile career, and I do everything on my own. I will say, though, that this is not true of most people my size. In fact, I can honestly say I am the only person my size I know who is employed full-time and has a good career. So I understand that I'm the exception to the rule. I just hope DIAC sees I'm the exception and waves me on through!

I also made it a point before my panel doctor appointment to have an already-established regimen of exercise (I do water classes 3x/week) and seeing a registered dietitian, and that's on top of things I was already doing. 

Carol, I don't think you have to worry. I think DIAC is more likely to make assumptions about extreme cases such as mine. I'm substantially heavier than you are.


----------

